# Garmin Montana 650T



## Macbeth (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

Had a quick look but couldn't find this question asked, not recently at least.....

Been using an Edge 705 for about 18 months. The riding it gets used for used to be a bunch of racing and training, but in the past six months all I have been doing are long, multi day tours, both on the dirt and the tarmac.... Definitely not using many of the 705's cycle specific functions anymore.

I am planning on relocating to Scotland early next year, perhaps by flying to somewhere far-ish away, like Italy and riding there....

Been looking quite seriously at the Montana 650T. The guys at RAM make a mount so you can rock it on a bicycle. I'm attracted to the dual battery option (was considering building a dynamo front wheel, but this'll be cheaper, just) I'm also attracted to the spoken and directional navigation for cities. And unlike the 705 screen, the Montana seems to let you zoom out enough to see what is coming ahead on trail, without losing so much resolution that you need to stop to read it.....

Ideas? Thoughts? Talk m out of or into it if you feel strongly either way....

Thanks, 

Adam


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The Montana is going to be one heckuva beast on your handlebars. I stopped using my 76CSx on the bike for that reason. Too damn big. It'll work, though. And FYI, I am not a fan of RAM mounts on the bicycle. RAM mounts are way overbuilt for bike use and then this thread comes to mind every time someone mentions it. http://forums.mtbr.com/california-n...ker-thurs-night-gap-ride-disaster-280805.html

I might get one when it comes time to replace my old Nuvi, but it won't end up pulling bike duty.


----------



## Macbeth (Jan 13, 2011)

On an unloaded bike, I agree the size is rediculous... But I think on a fully loaded Salsa Fargo Ti, with frame bag, panniers, gas tank, feed bag etc. it'll probably look right at home.....

Thanks for the link


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

I use a 76CSx on a bike and don't find it too big at all. I can wrap fingers behind it and adjust settings etc while moving.
I use a Ram-mount for it that places it right up against the bars.
Would love to have a Montana on it (about same size overall), but can't afford it at the moment. Larger screens make it easier to view quickly.
When mapping I also use a DeLorme PN60wSE at the same time.:thumbsup:


----------

